# My small test/review videos



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all! I had a couple of requests about how I made my videos:









Well... it's pretty simple since I use a lot of static pictures made with my wife's Sony Alpha700 and some other small stuff made with Photoshop. I then use Final Cut Express to compose and syncronize the image with all the transitions between all the static pictures. The audio is the actual sound recorded through my mics and preamps, like in a normal recording session.
For the second video, where there is a video of the pedal (made with an amateur video camera), I just synchronized the audio from the camera with the audio from my expensive preamps. For synch-ing, I just strummed the guitar a couple of times before starting playing (my home version of MTC): I then matched the two sources with those very percussive sounds.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey, Marco, the still shots over live video is a nice touch. And of course, the audio is great!


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

Great videos Marco. The problem with youtube is that you can't put more quality on your audio and less on the video cuz in your case audio is way more important. But it still sounds very good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandro Gomes said:


> Great videos Marco. The problem with youtube is that you can't put more quality on your audio and less on the video cuz in your case audio is way more important. But it still sounds very good, thanks for sharing.


So what you are suggesting is a DVD? 
We could think of a muti-media ProAudioShack DVD, featuring all the articles, reviews and best threads... What do you think Sonnie?


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

marco_ktl said:


> So what you are suggesting is a DVD?
> We could think of a muti-media ProAudioShack DVD, featuring all the articles, reviews and best threads... What do you think Sonnie?


Hummmm... I wasn't thinking about that, but since you mention it... Great idea.:T

But for now, you may try another way to publish your videos, like Vimeo, or even Youtube HD. I believe they can deliver more quality.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandro Gomes said:


> But for now, you may try another way to publish your videos, like Vimeo, or even Youtube HD. I believe they can deliver more quality.


Hey Sandro,
I was checking the specs for uploading videos on all those medias... unfortunatly the term "HD" refers only to the video resolution. The audio settings are max 320Kbps at 44.100Hz: like a normal _hi quality_ scratch mp3. And my videos are already matching those specs.:sad:

So... let's just wait for a philanthropist! :rofl2:

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting...So what or where allows the *best* audio quality for video hosting...I don't know but someone must do? Mastering for youtube/myspace etc is a topic I would like to learn more about too if anyone knows....


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

As the name says, "Video Hosting" sites, don't care too much for audio :sad:

But we can look for the best one, or even an audio hosting free service.

I am doing some research on producing and mastering web videos, as soon as I have some good stuff will here...


----------

